# lawnmower



## sakvaka

How would you call a lawnmower in your languages? Please attach the gender and declension (if applicable and *only if exceptional/necessary*) to the words.

*Finnish*: _ruohonleikkuri_, -n, -a ('grass cutter')

Thanks!


----------



## rusita preciosa

Russian: *газонокосилка */gazonokosilka/ (fem.) - lawn-scyther

EDIT: Declension:
Nom: *газонокосилка;* ending pronounciation: /...a/
Gen: *газонокосилки* /...i/
Dat: *газонокосилкe* /...e/
Accus: *газонокосилкy* /...u/
Instr: *газонокосилкой* /...oy/
Prep: *o газонокосилкe* /...e/


----------



## pizzi

Italian: tosaerba


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

*sekačka na trávu* - cutter for grass, _feminine gender_

Declension:

_singular_
_nominativ_ - sekačka
_genitiv_ - sekačky
_dativ_ - sekačce
_accusativ_ - sekačku
_vocativ_ - sekačko
_locativ_ - sekačce
_instrumental_ - sekačkou

_plural_
_nominativ_ - sekačky
_genitiv_ - sekaček
_dativ_ - sekačkám
_accusativ_ - sekačky
_vocativ_ - sekačky
_locativ_ - sekačkách
_instrumental_ - sekačkami or sekačkama (in colloquial Czech)

"na trávu" doesn't change and mostly is not said


----------



## Orlin

I'm not completely sure but in Bulgarian it's most often simply *косачка* (kosachka, f.), pl. косачки (kosachki) - lterally approximately "scyther". We have no noun declension. Sometimes the adjective моторна (motorna), pl. моторни (motorni) - "motor" - is added.


----------



## phosphore

Serbian: *kosilica (za travu),* f. (gen. kosilice, dat. kosilici, acc. kosilicu, voc. kosilice, instr. kosilicom, loc. kosilici) or *kosačica (za travu),* f. (with exactly the same declension), both derived from *kositi*=to scythe


----------



## Frank78

In German:

Sing:
Nom.: "der Rasenmäher" (masculine)
Gen.: "des Rasenmähers"
Dat.:  "dem Rasenmäher"
Acc.: "den Rasenmäher"

Plural:

Nom.: "die Rasenmäher"
Gen.: "der Rasenmäher"
Dat.:  "den Rasenmähern"
Acc.: "die Rasenmäher"


----------



## Grop

French : _une tondeuse à gazon_ (fem). Pl : _des tondeuses à gazon_.

When context is clear enough, we just call it _une tondeuse_.


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
«Χορτοκοπτική μηχανή» (xortokopti'ci mixa'ni _both feminine_) lit. _grass-cutting machine_. Also «χορτοκουρευτική μηχανή» (xortokurefti'ci mixa'ni _both feminine_) lit. _grass-mowing machine_ (not so common). A more vernacular version of the name is «μηχανή του γκαζόν» (mixa'ni tu ga'zon) lit _machine of lawn (French loanword gazon)_. 
*Declension:*
Sing: «H _feminine definite article_ xορτοκοπτική _feminine_ μηχανή _feminine_» (the grass-cutting machine)
Nom: η χορτοκοπτική μηχανή (i xortokopti'ci mixa'ni)
Gen: της χορτοκοπτικής μηχανής (tis xortokopti'cis mixa'nis)
Acc: τη χορτοκοπτική μηχανή (ti xortokopti'ci mixa'ni)
Voc: Xορτοκοπτική μηχανή (xortokopti'ci mixa'ni)

Plu: «Οι _feminine definite article_ χορτοκοπτικές _feminine_ μηχανές _feminine_» (the grass-cutting machines)
Nom: οι χορτοκοπτικές μηχανές (i xortokopti'ces mixa'nes)
Gen: των χορτοκοπτικών μηχανών (ton xortokopti'kon mixa'non)
Acc: τις χορτοκοπτικές μηχανές (tis xortokopti'ces mixa'nes) 
Voc: χορτοκοπτικές μηχανές (xortokopti'ces mixa'nes)

[x] is a voiceless velar fricative, known as the hard ch
[c] is a voiceless palatal plosive


----------



## Black4blue

Turkish:* Çim biçme makinesi* (grass mowing machine)
Should I write acc, dat, etc?


----------



## merquiades

Español:  El cortacésped

El (maculine article) Corta (cut) + césped (lawn)


There are no cases in the language so there are no declensions


----------



## sakvaka

Black4blue said:


> Turkish:* Çim biçme makinesi* (grass mowing machine)
> Should I write acc, dat, etc?



Not necessary, if they aren't exceptional or difficult to form for a learner. But I think many people have still declinated their words, oblivious to my original phrasing...


----------



## Grop

To be fair, you haven't been very explicit on what you expected about declension.


----------



## ilocas2

Orlin said:


> I'm not completely sure but in Bulgarian it's most often simply *косачка* (kosachka, f.), pl. косачки (kosachki) - lterally approximately "scyther". We have no noun declension. Sometimes the adjective моторна (motorna), pl. моторни (motorni) - "motor" - is added.



Slovak: *kosačka (na trávu)* _feminine gender_

_sing._
_nom._ kosačka
_gen._ kosačky
_dat._ kosačke
_acc._ kosačku
_loc._ kosačke
_instr._ kosačkou

_pl._
_nom._ kosačky
_gen._ kosačiek
_dat._ kosačkám
_acc._ kosačky
_loc._ kosačkách
_instr._ kosačkami


----------



## sakvaka

Grop said:


> To be fair, you haven't been very explicit on what you expected about declension.



But now I am.


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese: cortador de grama. Apparently also possible in Portugal: cortador de relva.


----------



## iobyo

*Macedonian*: 

_косилка (за трева) _— fem. 'mower (for grass)'; derived from _коси_, 'to mow/scythe'.
_машина за косење трева_ — fem. 'machine for mowing/scything grass'; less common.
The vocative, I guess, would be _косилко_.


----------



## ThomasK

Dutch: *grasmaaier *(sometimes but dialectal: grasmachine). you cannot snijden our grass (cut), you have to maaien (mow) it.

I am not sure this difference is made clear enough by everyone: I see to *scythe*, etc., but for example French tondre seems to refer to *shearing* (an animal's fur)! Is the Finnish word just cutting, or is it... ?


----------



## sakvaka

ThomasK said:


> Is the Finnish word just cutting, or is it... ?



Plain cutting, just like when you cut bread in the morning (_leikata leipää_) or have your hair cut (_käydä leikkauttamassa hiukset_).

_De_ grasmaaier, I suppose. My dictionary also gives _grasmaaimachine_, but that must sound as strange as _ruohonleikkuukone_ in Finnish. This word is actually in use, but it's 70 times as rare as _ruohonleikkuri_.


----------



## ThomasK

Still: we have different words for all that: _snijden (_knife_)_, _knippen_ (with scissors), and _snoeien_ (pruning - but in the case of hair that would be for punkers). In every-day language you could hear _snijden_ combined with hair, but _knippen_ would be more normal.


----------



## merquiades

ThomasK said:


> Still: we have different words for all that: _snijden (_knife_)_, _knippen_ (with scissors), and _snoeien_ (pruning - but in the case of hair that would be for punkers). In every-day language you could hear _snijden_ combined with hair, but _knippen_ would be more normal.



In English you can say cut or mow the grass but only lawnmower not lawncutter.  In Spanish however mowing (tundir, equilar) grass or even hair would be bizarre to say the least.  Only cut.


----------



## bibax

Czech (and generally Slavic) has different verbs for different tools.

scissors - stříhati;
saw, knife - řezati;
knife (only) - krájeti;
ax, sword, scythe, sickle - sekati (cf. Latin secare, sectio);
scythe (only) - kositi (kosa = scythe);

So the Czechs use *sekačka* from sekati, and other Slavs use *kosačka, kosilka, kosilica* from kositi (< kosa).


----------



## pizzi

bibax said:


> Czech (and generally Slavic) has different verbs for different tools.
> 
> Italian
> 
> scissors, cesoie- stříhati;
> saw, sega, saracco knife, lancia (also to cut by flame/water/laser) - řezati;
> knife (only) lama, coltello, trinciante - krájeti;
> ax, ascia sword, lama scythe, falce sickle, falcetto- sekati (cf. Latin secare, sectio);
> scythe (only) falce  - kositi (kosa = scythe)


----------



## galaxy man

Hungarian: *fűnyíró* =  grass cropper (no gender)


----------



## ThomasK

Could you analyse this 'grass cropper' in Hungarian?


----------



## bibax

*fű + nyír + ó*

fű = grass;
nyírni (inf.) = to crop, to cut by scissors (like Czech _stříhati_);
-ó = forms pres. part. (like English _-ing_);

It is possible and common to add the noun *gép* (= machine): *fűnyírógép* (= grass-cropping-machine).


----------

